# J&M brass heavyweight at auction



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I went to my first brass gauge one auction and won this J&M observation car, and what an experience. I was so nervous that I outbid myself., and that is a true story. The auctioneer laughed and said that's ok and didn't hold against me. Then I went to pay for it and looked in my jacket, where I put it because it had so much cash, it wouldn't fit into my jeans pocket, and it wasn't there. I immediately thought that someone had lifted it from my jacket, it scared me and the lady that was taking the payment. Then I checked my pants, and there it was. Wow, what a scare. I am glad that I went, because I met some of the top brass buyers in the world and they took me under there wing and gave me some pointers and I listened. Because of that, I won the observation car. I will use it on my railroad and also use it for dimensions for making more cars, better than a drawing. The auction was amazing, I was surprised at the low prices of the Samhongsa gauge one locos. I still didn't have enough money for one of those, but maybe next time. Bob.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the link to the closing prices of the brass train auction. https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/87545_train-and-doll-auction/


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

machiningfool said:


> I will use it on my railroad and also use it for dimensions for making more cars, better than a drawing.Bob.


Hi Bob,
Not sure that the J&M cars are that correct.
I would check it against drawings and photos before copying directly.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

If I can get them that close, I will be happy, Bob.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David

I met Bob at the auction and made the same point. He really needs to compare a drawing against Mr. Waggot's [sp?] sometimes liberal interpretation of American rolling stock to appreciate our concerns.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
You could take a look at David's prototype for some hints of how to better your coaches relative to J&M productions.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*J&M heavyweights*

Thank you Charles, David sent some pictures of the actual heavyweight and that is helping quite a bit and also many other pictures that I have found. If mine comes out anywhere near as nice as his, I will be happy. Here are a couple of pictures of the end of the car. This is just a plug to establish the body or thickness for my mold, not the actual part, the part will be much nicer. Bob.


----------

